# Grounding Wire



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

That would be in the listing for the lug.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

110.14(a)


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

I've never had a problem with more than one grounding conductor in a lug, neutrals are a different story all together


----------



## bricktown86 (May 26, 2008)

*Wire nut and pig tail*

Baby blue, the best thing to do in that situtation is to wire nut the 3 ground wire with a pig tail, so that there is only 1 wire landed in the lug. If that lug is only listed for 1 wire, inspectors will slap you on the wrist. -Mike-


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

> Baby blue, the best thing to do in that situation is to wire nut the 3 ground wire with a pig tail


We are talking transformers much above 15 KVA and this practice would be useless.



> I've never had a problem with more than one grounding conductor in a lug


Are you saying it is easier to violate the listing in lieu of installing the right connector?

While the grounding connections may seem simple and what's the big deal under fault conditions this connection on the line side can carry in excess of 12 times.


----------



## subelect (Nov 25, 2007)

I got caught with this one as well. I can understand the inspector's point of view; if the lug is not listed for more than one wire, you are not in compliance.
After I took the hit, I actually took the time and did some research on this one. The only reason that you can install more than one ground wire under a lug inside a service entrance is because they have charts that either say that you can or they have torque charts that give values for multiple wires under one lug, so you can infer that it is okay to install multiple grounds. 
We usually install a piece of ground bar so that there are plenty spaces with a pair of threaded bolts for support and bonding jumpers.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

subelect said:


> The only reason that you can install more than one ground wire under a lug inside a service entrance is because they have charts that either say that you can or they have torque charts that give values for multiple wires under one lug, so you can infer that it is okay to install multiple grounds.


This is not implied or inferred. It is expressly allowed for grounding conductors. :thumbsup:

It's the grounded conductors that are the issue.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

what size conductor?


----------

